# Jdownloader "Fichier non trouvé"



## Shonen17 (28 Février 2011)

Bonjours, après avoir fait une *recherche* sur le forum avec en mot clé jdowloader et après avoir lu la *charte*, je ne pense pas me tromper de forum pour mon problème !

Celui ci étant, j'ai téléchargé la version Jdownloader 1.5, et la version Jdowloader 1.6 (avec Java à jour). Lorsque je lance un téléchargement de n'importe quel fichier Megaupload(avec mon compte premium activé), il s'affiche dans la liste des téléchargement, mais m'affiche toujours l'erreur "Fichier non trouvé" lorsque j'appui sur Lecture.

Je suis sur Macbook Pro 15" avec Snow Leopart, et une partition bootcamp Windows Seven 32bits.
Lorsque je lance sur ma partition Windows Jdownloader, celui-ci marche parfaitement ! prend en compte les *File Folders* et tout ce qui s'en suit !

Si je n'ai pas été assez clair, je vais joindre des screenshots, en espérant une réponse concise !
Merci bien !


----------



## Shonen17 (1 Mars 2011)

Shonen17 a dit:


> Celui ci étant, j'ai téléchargé la version Jdownloader 1.5, et la version Jdowloader 1.6 (avec Java à jour). Lorsque je lance un téléchargement de n'importe quel fichier Megaupload(avec mon compte premium activé), il s'affiche dans la liste des téléchargement, mais m'affiche toujours l'erreur "Fichier non trouvé" lorsque j'appui sur Lecture.



C'est re-moi !

Bon, pour faire cours, le problème est résolu :mouais:
La faute à ? Mon impatience !

Je n'avais même pas regardé que plus de 900 mises à jours Jdownloader étaient en train de se faire sous mes yeux !

Donc je laisse le topic pour ceux qui ont eu le même soucis que moi, sait-on jamais !
Laissez les mises à jours se faire ! Le programme va s'éteindre, il va falloir le redémarrer par vous même. La preuve que ça a marché est un pop-up de Jdownloader pour facebouk 

Désolé du dérangement mouhahaha.
Have Fun.


----------



## djgreg971 (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup ton post m'a bien aidé.


----------

